# 3DS smiley



## AlanJohn (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry I don't know what section to put this in...


----------



## ShinyLatios (Apr 19, 2011)

looks good


----------



## Zorua (Apr 20, 2011)

Looks alright.
You should increase the size of the 3DS that the smiley's holding.


----------



## Donald Serrot (Apr 20, 2011)

You want it about the same size as the DSlite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






THey are pretty close in size, I was actually surprised when my DSlite fit perfectly in the 3DS charge base.


----------



## Snailface (Apr 20, 2011)

How's this?


----------



## Nujui (Apr 21, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Sorry I don't know what section to put this in...


Make the 3ds a bit bigger and it would be fine.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 21, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Sorry I don't know what section to put this in...


Make the 3DS bigger.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 21, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/t233506-yay3ds

Been a work in progress but hasn't been worked on for a little bit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yours looks good, though.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 23, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/t233506-yay3ds
> 
> Been a work in progress but hasn't been worked on for a little bit.
> 
> ...


Any chance of it becoming :3ds:?


----------

